
The countries with the fastest internet, charted - electic
http://qz.com/866998/the-countries-with-the-fastest-internet-charted/
======
somecallitblues
AU is at 50 but the internet is so poor here that I thought we'd be further
down the list. ADSL over very old wires. No cable option in my building and no
fiber. Wireless is too expensive. It's really shit.

